# Replacement Chip Breaker?



## BroomVikin (Jan 25, 2019)

I found a really good deal on a used Grizzly 22" smoothing plane. It's actually in very good shape with one exception. The chip breaker seems to have some sort of issue. When I take very fine shavings they seem to get stuck between the blade and the chip breaker. I'm a hand plane rookie so I'm not really sure how to chase the problem. My understanding is that I should set it up so the edge of the blade is only about 1/8" further forward than the edge of the CB. Is his correct? If so, I assume that there should be no gap between the two. If there is do I need to try to flatten the CB or should it have a slight curve to it to provide that contact? In the end I may just need to replace it. If so will pretty much any 2 3/8" CB work? I know the Hock ones get good reviews. Thanks for the help.


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

You shouldn't need a new one just need to clean yours up a bit. The chip breaker should be completely flat against the iron so that stuff wood (or whatever else you're planing) doesn't get caught in it. 



Might find this video helpful 









-T


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

1/8 inch is WAY too much distance from the end of the blade. One of the factors that give fine shavings is the distance of the chip breaker to the cutting edge. The closer you get, the finer the shavings. If you get too close, the blade won’t cut, but for a fine cut, less than 1/32 or so should be your goal.

If moving the chip breaker closer to the cutting edge still allows the wood chips to get stuck, you need to adjust the way the chip breaker makes contact. Take a picture of your chip breaker so suggestions can be given based on its shape.


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

I just reread your original post. Saw the reference to smoothing plane and went with it on my initial response. On reread noticed that the plane is 22 inches long. Regardless of what Grizzly calls it, it would be equivalent in length to a number 7 “jointer” plane.

Jointers should be set up to take slightly more off than a smoothing plane but not nearly as much as a jack plane. You still need the chip breaker closer to the cutting edge, just not as close as on a smoothing plane.


----------



## BroomVikin (Jan 25, 2019)

Terry Q said:


> I just reread your original post. Saw the reference to smoothing plane and went with it on my initial response. On reread noticed that the plane is 22 inches long. Regardless of what Grizzly calls it, it would be equivalent in length to a number 7 “jointer” plane.
> 
> Jointers should be set up to take slightly more off than a smoothing plane but not nearly as much as a jack plane. You still need the chip breaker closer to the cutting edge, just not as close as on a smoothing plane.


I thought “smoothing plane” seemed odd too. I was pretty sure it was more of a joiner plane. Thanks for the tips. I’ll put some time into it tomorrow and hopefully get it working correctly.


----------

